# Annual Price Increase, List in first post



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welp, Annual Price Increase came in...

$82.50 USD for a Stormraven Gunship...

Increases on just released Finecast...

etc etc etc

*Sigh*

MadCowCrazy: List of what is said to go up in price

Product
Old RRP
New RRP

Uruk-hai Warriors
£13.50
£15.00
Galadhrim Warriors
£13.50
£15.00
Warriors of Minas Tirith
£13.50
£15.00
Mordor Troll
£20.50
£25.00
Space Marine Razorback
£20.50
£25.00
Space Marine Drop Pod
£20.50
£22.50
Chaos Terminator Lord
£14.00
£15.00
Imperial Guard Chimera
£20.50
£22.50
Tyrannin Carnifex
£31.00
£32.50
Necron Warriors
£20.50
£22.00
Tau Empire Fire Warriors
£20.50
£22.00
Chaos Daemon Prince
£20.50
£25.00
Chaos Knights
£18.50
£20.00
Fine Detail Brush
£2.80
£3.00
Detail Brush
£3.10
£3.50
Standard Bruish
£3.30
£3.50
Basecoat Brush
£3.60
£4.10
Large Brush
£3.85
£4.10
Small Dry Brush
£2.80
£3.00
Medium Dry Brush
£3.10
£3.50
Stippling Brush
£2.80
£3.00
Dice Cube
£4.10
£5.00
Modular Movement Tray
£6.15
£10.00
Citadel Water Pot
£3.10
£3.50
Citadel Hobby Tool
£4.10
£5.00
Citadel Hobby Drill
£8.20
£10.00
LoTR: The Free Peoples
£15.00
£17.00
LoTR: Kingdoms of Men
£15.00
£17.00
LoTR: The Fallen Realms
£15.00
£17.00
LoTR: Moria & Angmar
£15.00
£17.00
LoTR: Mordor
£15.00
£17.00
Warhammer: Vampire Counts
£25.00
£27.50
Warhammer: Orcs & Goblins
£25.00
£27.50
Warhammer: Ogre Kingdoms
£25.00
£27.50
Warhammer: The Empire
£25.00
£27.50
Warhammer: Tomb Kings
£25.00
£27.50
Codex: Black Templars
£15.00
£20.00
Codex: Space Marines
£20.00
£25.00
Codex: Tau Empire
£15.00
£20.00
Chaos Marauder Horsemen
£15.50
£17.50
Empire Pistolliers / Outriders
£15.50
£17.50
Vampire Counts Black Knights / Hexwraiths
£18.50
£20.00
Orc Boar Boyz
£15.50
£17.50
High Elf Dragon Princes of Caledor
£18.50
£20.00
Dark Elf Cold One Knights
£18.50
£20.00
Space Marine Bike
£7.50
£8.00
Space Marine Attack Bike
£15.50
£16.50
Space Marine Scout Bike
£7.50
£8.00
Chaos Space Marine Biker
£7.50
£8.00
Ork Warbiker Mob
£23.50
£24.00
Chaos Daemon Seekers of Slaanesh
£15.50
£17.50
Easterling Kataphract
£22.00
£22.50
Riders of Rohan
£16.50
£18.00
Uruk-hai Scouts
£13.50
£15.00
Moria Goblin Warriors
£13.50
£15.00
Morannon Orcs
£13.50
£15.00
Easterlings
£13.50
£15.00
Rangers of Middle-earth
£13.50
£15.00
Warriors of Rohan
£13.50
£15.00
Warriors of the Last Alliance
£13.50
£15.00
War Mumak of Harad
£51.50
£60.00
Skaven Hell Pit Abomination
£31.00
£35.00
River Trolls
£27.70
£28.50
Beastmen Minotaurs
£27.70
£28.50
Tomb Kings Warsphinx / Necrosphinx
£31.00
£32.50
Giant
£31.00
£32.50
Chaos Warriors
£5.50
£6.00
Skeletons
£5.50
£6.00
Orcs
£5.50
£6.00
Space Marines
£5.50
£6.00
Chaos Space Marines
£5.50
£6.00
Ork Boyz
£5.50
£6.00
Eldar Guardians
£5.50
£6.00
Imperial Guard Cadian Guardsmen
£5.50
£6.00
Termagants
£5.50
£6.00
The Lord of The Rings Rulebook (not available in English language)
£35.00
£40.00
Ruins of Osgiliath
£15.50
£18.00
Dreadstone Blight
£18.50
£20.00
Citadel Wood
£17.00
£18.00
Arcane Ruins
£15.50
£18.00
Basilica Administratum
£15.50
£20.00
Aegis Defence Line
£15.50
£18.00
Empire Celestial Hurricanum / Luminark of Hysh
£30.00
£32.50
Vampire Counts Coven Throne / Mortis Engine
£36.00
£37.50
High Elf Tiranoc Chariot / Lion Chariot of Chrace
£16.50
£18.00
Space Marine Predator
£31.00
£35.00
Space Marine Rhino
£20.50
£22.50
Stormraven Gunship
£41.00
£50.00
Chaos Space Marine Rhino
£20.50
£22.50
Ork Trukk
£20.50
£22.50
Dark Eldar Raider
£20.50
£22.50
Tau Piranha
£15.50
£18.00
Warriors of Chaos Battlaion
£60.00
£65.00
Empire Battalion (May 2012)
£60.00
£65.00
Vampire Counts Battalion (Feb 2012)
£70.00
£75.00
Lizardmen Battalion
£60.00
£65.00
Orcs & Goblions Battalion
£60.00
£70.00
High Elves Battalion
£60.00
£65.00
Dark Elf Battalion
£60.00
£70.00
Ogre Kingdoms Battalion
£60.00
£65.00
Dark Angels Ravenwing Battleforce
£60.00
£70.00
Space Marine Battleforce
£60.00
£80.00
Space Wolves Battleforce
£60.00
£65.00
Blood Angels Battleforce
£65.00
£70.00
Chaos Space Marine Battleforce
£60.00
£80.00
Ork Battleforce
£60.00
£65.00
Eldar Battleforce
£60.00
£65.00
Cadian Battleforce
£65.00
£75.00
Tyranid Battleforce
£70.00
£75.00
Necrons Battleforce (Feb 2012)
£65.00
£70.00
Dark Eldar Battleforce
£60.00
£65.00
Tau Empire Battleforce
£60.00
£75.00
Chaos Daemons Battleforce
£65.00
£70.00
Empire Flagellants
£15.50
£16.00
Dark Angels Company Veterans Squad
£15.50
£20.00
Eldar Guardian Squad
£20.50
£22.00
Tyranid Warrior Brood
£25.00
£28.50
Tau XV25 Stealth Team
£14.00
£16.00
Chaos Lord on Manticore
£31.00
£32.50
General & Captain of the Empire
£16.50
£18.00
Empire Battle Wizards
£15.00
£18.00
Skaven Screaming Bell / Plague Furnace
£36.00
£37.50
Orc Warboss & Big Boss
£16.50
£18.00
High Elf Prince & Noble
£16.50
£18.00
High Elf Archmage & Mage
£16.50
£18.00
High Elf Lord on Dragon
£31.00
£32.50
Dark Elf Dreadlord on Black Dragon
£31.00
£32.50
Necron Catacomb Command Barge / Annihilation Barge
£20.50
£22.50
Knights of Minas Tirith
£16.50
£18.00
Warg Riders
£16.50
£18.00
Mordor Orcs (Feb 2012)
£13.50
£15.00
Wood Elves
£13.50
£15.00
Dwarf Warriors
£13.50
£15.00
Warriors of the Dead (Feb 2012)
£13.50
£15.00
Winged Nazgul
£36.00
£37.50
Garden of Morr
£25.50
£30.00
Imperial Bastion
£18.50
£25.00


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

*Cough* *Cough* Australian price is $110 *cough* *Cough*

You still get the better deal


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

are you sure? Its still 66 for me... huh...

*EDIT* I see. Planned increase...


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

I call shenanigans. If it is true though I won't be buying anything from GW for quite a long time.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Proof at all, mate? A $16.50 price jump on a single kit seems excessive, even for as much as we all like to bitch and moan about GW prices.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

GW prices off their website are still 66 USD.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

It's not even worth the 66 they sell it for. I can't believe they will try and make it 10 dollars less than a super heavy.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I call bullshit.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Seen the email from GW today with mine own eyes, price points will be officially released next week. 

Land Raiders are at $75.

Heck even the Triarch Stalker got a bump. Necron warriors as well.

Some Battleforces are going up too- Blood Angels, both Guard, Chaos. 

It's a long list.



Taggerung said:


> It's not even worth the 66 they sell it for. I can't believe they will try and make it 10 dollars less than a super heavy.


Baneblade and shadowsword kits are up as well. 

- and I expect rep from all you naysayers when I'm right. Lols.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Seen the email from GW today with mine own eyes, price points will be officially released next week.
> 
> Land Raiders are at $75.
> 
> ...


Thats very odd because I get the newsletter and have no email of the sort in my inbox.

I call shenanigans.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

75 for a raider??? LOL bullshit


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Only 9 more dollars than what they are ripping you off from now.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I couldn't make it up if I wanted to.

The stormraven and the landraider are the egregious examples that are the attention grabbers. Most saw the usual 5% bump. You know, the $44->$49 'rs, or battleforces ringing in at $120+ (catachan, for example)

Shit, even *Stealthsuits* are seeing a mark-up. 

I will personally rep everyone who calls shenanigans in this thread to my max if I am wrong, but it doesn't matter because there is nothing "rumor mill" or speculation about it. I saw the excel sheet.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm calling shenanigans purely because I really hope you're wrong. Those of us down under already pay too much, another price increase is psychotic


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't believe the prices they charge the Aussies...It makes me sad that they would even consider a price increase for the Aussies


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> 75 for a raider??? LOL bullshit












Yup.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone know how GW Australia did this financial year? I'm curious to see how many crazy people live in this country.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I think this is the 2011 Sales Reort?

Reported sales decreased by 2.7% to £123.1 million for the year. However, on a constant currency basis, sales were down by 2.9% from 
£126.5 million to £122.8 million; progress was achieved in Emerging Markets and Japan (+2.1%) and in the Other business units (+7%) while 
sales in Continental Europe (+0.6%) were flat. UK (-6.3%), North America (-4.8%) and Australia (-11.8%) were in decline.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Seen the email from GW today with mine own eyes, price points will be officially released next week.
> 
> Land Raiders are at $75.
> 
> ...


Land raiders are still $66 USD. o.o the fuck are you people smoking?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I think this is the 2011 Sales Reort?
> 
> Reported sales decreased by 2.7% to £123.1 million for the year. However, on a constant currency basis, sales were down by 2.9% from
> £126.5 million to £122.8 million; progress was achieved in Emerging Markets and Japan (+2.1%) and in the Other business units (+7%) while
> sales in Continental Europe (+0.6%) were flat. UK (-6.3%), North America (-4.8%) and Australia (-11.8%) were in decline.


wouldn't another price increase cause them to lose more money? :s

doing the same thing over and over again with the hopes of achieving different results is the definition of insanity.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I just had an epiphany. 

Would it not be equally plausible for GW to leak a false rumor of a price increase to hype people into buying their overpriced crap* while it's still "cheap"?

*note that I only use "crap" here to emphasize the word "overpriced."


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> I just had an epiphany.
> 
> Would it not be equally plausible for GW to leak a false rumor of a price increase to hype people into buying their overpriced crap* while it's still "cheap"?
> 
> *note that I only use "crap" here to emphasize the word "overpriced."


I don't know if I would leak a false price hike. If anything I would leak a false discontinuation. People would buy the models up like hotcakes. All a false price hike is going to do is make people agitated.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

dont know why it suprises me every year that people make a massive fuss over the fact theres a price rise. It happens every year people get over it already


----------



## Badbear (May 11, 2012)

It will come im sure of it. Just think of all the new releases in june on like new rule book which we will have to have we will be ripped again. LOl imagine if players world wide stopped buying for one month and see how GW would manage then.
i was a gw store seller but i gave up as i can buy stuff from the states full retail at the same i would buy wholesale that just stinks


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

jigplums said:


> dont know why it suprises me every year that people make a massive fuss over the fact theres a price rise. It happens every year people get over it already


I don't know either. Why -does- it surprise you that people make a fuss over a price hike? e.e

it's not just inflation anymore. It's just plain cruel.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> I don't know if I would leak a false price hike. If anything I would leak a false discontinuation. People would buy the models up like hotcakes. All a false price hike is going to do is make people agitated.


that makes more sense. It's a wonder that they didn't get enough revenue from people urgently buying up on their soon-to-be-discontinued metal models when finecast was announced to off-set their lost sales from how terribly they're treating their consumers in the US and in Australia (admittedly, australia got the shorter of the two short ends of the stick here)


----------



## Badbear (May 11, 2012)

i was told by a store manager the ozzies prices are set to keep the stores open in all theses big shopping centres.i was in one the other day and by 4pm they sold one bottle of paint.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Badbear said:


> i was told by a store manager the ozzies prices are set to keep the stores open in all theses big shopping centres.i was in one the other day and by 4pm they sold one bottle of paint.


and THERE'RE some of their lost sales right there.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes it sucks ass, nobody wants to pay more, price rises are normal in retail,they are a business,sucks to live down under,the world has ended, im selling up and playing (insert non GW game here), this will kill the company.

did i miss any?i figure if i just list replies from previous years to this news we can just get back to more fun stuff like looking at Orky flyers


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I blame the Arabs


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The annual price increase is scheduled for June. Whether the above prices are accurate, on the other hand, is harder to say. But wouldn't really surprise me-- the trend is to raise prices by around 25% on selected kits and hobby supplies. 16.50 is 25% of $66, so $82.50 would follow their price increase model. 

You know what's really funny about this? Forge World is -cheaper- than Games Workshop in some cases, and it's comparable elsewhere. Case and point, the Tartanus-pattern Terminators-- they're the same price as a regular box of Games Workshop terminators. $75 for a Land Raider makes the Forge World Land Raider kits seem increasingly reasonable...


----------



## Badbear (May 11, 2012)

i know alot of guy's are going over to warmachine now as its alot cheaper to buy and play. The other thing that gets me is GW Australia are trying to stop people selling to us i think that should come under price gouging which is illegal


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Badbear said:


> i know alot of guy's are going over to warmachine now as its alot cheaper to buy and play. The other thing that gets me is GW Australia are trying to stop people selling to us i think that should come under price gouging which is illegal


Lol considering the number of people who have decided to take up warmachine every year because of price rises PP should be bigger than GW by now.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Lol considering the number of people who have decided to take up warmachine every year because of price rises PP should be bigger than GW by now.


I agree the rate of players moving to PP might be exaggerated somewhat, but it is happening. My group of 15 players for example have spent A$18,000 on PP armies in this past year, and less than 1K on anything GW related at all. We panned our planned GW armies when the embargo hit, so that 18K was definitely heading their way, but went to PP instead. Plus we know at least 50/60 other aussies who could say the same.

It's not just the pricing/embargo issue either, although that was the proverbial 'straw' for many of us, but we're simply pissed off with GW's general treatment of us down under and we've had a gutful.

Why I say it's not just about pricing is because PP models are just as expensive, but you don't need as many of them to build a list so it ends up cheaper overall. My group also buy all our models from local online Stores so get 25% (or more) off retail, as we would buying GW product from the same store, although that's definitely only 25% off....and yet we don't. 

GW's sales are dropping but the pricing hikes are covering that drop, and it's been that trend for a number of years now. Old news really and I wish it wasn't so, but I see it continuing if they don't start listening to their customers more closely and openly than they do currently.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

goddamit... i really cant afford another price hike and im not switching games.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well thats cool Hobo, but GW cant run a business based on worrying if you will spend with them or not, they have to draw a line in the sand ,it costs x amount to run GW down under so we need to sell x amount of product to break even/make a profit, sales are down? why is that? because our customers buy from wayland games, boom embargo. 
and here we are a year later and i still dont think Wayland are doing ROW gw sales, wonder why that is?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> The annual price increase is scheduled for June. Whether the above prices are accurate, on the other hand, is harder to say. But wouldn't really surprise me-- the trend is to raise prices by around 25% on selected kits and hobby supplies. 16.50 is 25% of $66, so $82.50 would follow their price increase model.
> 
> You know what's really funny about this? Forge World is -cheaper- than Games Workshop in some cases, and it's comparable elsewhere. Case and point, the Tartanus-pattern Terminators-- they're the same price as a regular box of Games Workshop terminators. $75 for a Land Raider makes the Forge World Land Raider kits seem increasingly reasonable...


This^

More and More of my 40k is coming from FW rather than GW, i own copious amounts anyway but its starting to outweigh GW products by a margin.
$75 for a Land Raider from GW would get you either a Helios or Prometheus for just a few dollars more from FW and $97 will get you a MKIIB, which are far better looking than the standard pattern.

I remember when FW models were at a premium, they were for the serious Veterans or enthusiasts. We took great care in cleaning, dry fitting, building and painting them, painstaking hours went into their completion; If this keeps up, we are going to be seeing kids wondering around with them, in poor paintjobs and dropping them on the floor with no more regard than a Tonka Toy.

/rant Sorry, it just miffs me off.

Alice


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Am I surprised by the hike? Of course not.

Although to be honest GW raising it's prices means nothing to me because I don't really buy anything from them any more, other than paints.

When there was all this business last year with price rises, fine cast and the embargo, I was firm on the "burn GW" train, since then, I've spent a total of around £25 (excluding paints, as I said) on GW minis, when I brought some army of the dead from firestorm and the IoB griffon from ebay. Even with paints, I doubt I've even spent £80 in total with GW in the last 12 months, which is less than I've spent in a year in the 10 years I've been in the hobby.

In that time I've started a mantic undead army for K.o.W which must be coming up to 500 models now and I've been buying more and more 3rd party stuff to paint. 

Don't get me wrong, I love GW models, always will, but for what they are, they are too expensive for me when there are cheaper alternatives out there.


Will *this* price rise kill of GW, of course not. But maybe 2-3% of players drop GW totally in favour of something else. And next year, when there's another price hike, perhaps another 4-5% jump ship. With the ever increasing number of quality 3rd party companies emerging, one day, GW will be threatened. But it's not today, not this price hike.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not surpising at all, they have raised prices for the last couple of years and every year theres one of these threads, then the polls about "who is done with GW". 

Its sad that the price raises are turning good gamers away from the hobby. I just started to look around and get non official models from other companys and just play at home when i can.

I wonder how much a realm of battle board will go for now .... $310 dollars....thats crazy


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

At some point I can understand it, but most of it I dont. 

It makes it harder for new blood to get in, in any serious fashion. It alienates and upsets the dedicated player base. The cost of making most of the models didn't just jump again... if anything finecast was supposed to reduce prices, etc.

I'm almost convinced that upper management is trying to milk the hobby until it totally dries up, and bankrupt the company after getting their severance packages. 

But meh. Just have to focus on my existing armies instead of continue adding to my newly formed IG. Oh well.


----------



## theduke (Aug 24, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I think this is the 2011 Sales Reort?
> 
> Reported sales decreased by 2.7% to £123.1 million for the year. However, on a constant currency basis, sales were down by 2.9% from
> £126.5 million to £122.8 million; progress was achieved in Emerging Markets and Japan (+2.1%) and in the Other business units (+7%) while
> sales in Continental Europe (+0.6%) were flat. UK (-6.3%), North America (-4.8%) and Australia (-11.8%) were in decline.


If these are true I as a business management major at a respectable top 10 university can't understand what this company is thinking. What a bunch of uneducated morons...In a business world Breaking even is considered a bad thing while being in the red is awful. 
Please some enlighten me!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

theduke said:


> If these are true I as a business management major at a respectable top 10 university can't understand what this company is thinking. What a bunch of uneducated morons...In a business world Breaking even is considered a bad thing while being in the red is awful.
> Please some enlighten me!


How do you deduce from those figures that they are either breaking even or making a loss?

It only mentions sales figures compared with the previous year, and doesn't talk about profit/loss at all, which is an entirely different thing.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

This hobby is expensive. Nuff said.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I know that if these prices were here 4 years ago when I got into the hobby, I wouldn't be in the hobby. It WAS expensive enough as it is, and now it's just absurd. I have actually just stopped buying 40k models with the exception of FW


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not going to say that GW is wrong for hiking their prices. They are a business and can do whatever they feel is necessary to stay in business.

However, I, like every gamer out there, has their limit when they say "Enough is enough." With this new round of price hikes, I'm getting to that point. I am about at that point. I'll be selling all but omy beloved Skaven, and will probably focus more of my attention on Warmachine.

As imm0rtal reaper said, each price hike is going to turn away a few gamers each time, until they eventually have no player base left. Unfortunately, I think this is my time to jump ship.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

While it is unfortunate that many feel the need (myself somewhat included) to leave GW behind. It is a good thing in a way. I'm all for the other companies out there and the more stuff I see from companies other than GW, the better!


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Shit, if the price goes up that much I am going to sell off a couple of my armies to finish the ones I use and then call it quits on new models. I have a well paying job and this is getting ridiculous even for me. I spend easily a grand on Warhammer a year and thats not much compared to some people I know. I hope they are ready to lose our business, they already lost my brother's and dad's last price increase. For the moment I call a false rumor becasue I too get the newsletter and saw nothing on this yet.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Well thats cool Hobo, but GW cant run a business based on worrying if you will spend with them or not, they have to draw a line in the sand ,it costs x amount to run GW down under so we need to sell x amount of product to break even/make a profit, sales are down? why is that? because our customers buy from wayland games, boom embargo.
> and here we are a year later and i still dont think Wayland are doing ROW gw sales, wonder why that is?


I'm not disagreeing with you about why GW did what they did, and it no doubt made great business sense to them. I'm sure that GW were expecting the drop of sales and factored that into that particular *business* decision, but in the end many Aus-based (and NZ as well) gamers, even those of us who bought heavily into GW over many years, were worried about the prices, hence our own personal embargo on continuing to hand over fistfulls of money.
There's also an *emotional *side to this of course, as we're all passionate about our wargaming hobby, and/but GW aren't the be-all-and-end-all are they.
Time will tell whether GW Sales pick up in Aus, and I hope they do....I'm pretty much done though as are many others I know. But hey, GW have had about $15/20K of my money over the years, so I and them have had a good run. Plus FW will continue to get tons of patronage as it's actually cheaper to buy from them than from GW Aus, although I used to but their product even when it was double the price:biggrin:


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I won't purchase directly from gw anymore, as I can get 10 or 15% off from a few other suppliers. However, with baby number 2 around the corner, i'm going to be taking a hiatus on that too pretty quick  although, at 7000 points of Crons, I should start asking myself when I "have enough..."


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I remember when ten tactical marines were $20 :/


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that's too damn high. Well, I'll have to keep hunting some deals at Ebay, and stop buying almost at all.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

corporate greed and financial suicide... soon it'll just be doctors and lawyers who can afford this shit and they're too busy banging hookers in roach infested motels behind their 19 year old wives to give a shit about GW and thier product... sooooo...christ the "proposed" cost of the Catachan BF at 120 was what the Tomb Kings starter set went for when I was in Canada when they first came out... soooo. Assholes


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> I remember when ten tactical marines were $20 :/


Does anyone have price data for a box of tactical marines from, say, 1990 to 2011? It would be interesting to plot a graph and comparing GM price increases against inflation across countries.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like to see a graph comparing price increase against model quality, now that would be interesting!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

LTKage said:


> Does anyone have price data for a box of tactical marines from, say, 1990 to 2011? It would be interesting to plot a graph and comparing GM price increases against inflation across countries.


Can't do for tacticals

But Ragnar Blackmane - I bought him for £5 from GW in 1995 - the same model is now £12
characters used to all be £5 each.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I remember when 30 tac marines were 30 dollars! Gotta love the original plastic beakies =)


----------



## Pulse Loving Heretic (May 19, 2012)

Gotta love them price increases.
:suicide:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

This is why I haven't bought even a single pot of paint since the price increase last year (not even from ebay, literally nothing). One has to follow through on threats for them to mean anything, guys. If you disagree with their business practices, hit them where it hurts. Posting in a QQ thread on the internet accomplishes less than nothing. Pirate their books, scratch-build tanks using templates found online and so on. Don't give them a single cent.

If enough people do this maybe eventually they'll wise up and realize that they need to rethink their business plan.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> This is why I haven't bought even a single pot of paint since the price increase last year (not even from ebay, literally nothing). One has to follow through on threats for them to mean anything, guys. If you disagree with their business practices, hit them where it hurts. Posting in a QQ thread on the internet accomplishes less than nothing. Pirate their books, scratch-build tanks using templates found online and so on. Don't give them a single cent.
> 
> If enough people do this maybe eventually they'll wise up and realize that they need to rethink their business plan.


I think the huge problem is that they don't give a fuck about us experienced hobbyists, because we tend to spend little and often, while little timmy might come in twice a year and spend hundreds in massive splurges. it saddens me, even 4 years ago it was never like this.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

mcmuffin said:


> I think the huge problem is that they don't give a fuck about us experienced hobbyists, because we tend to spend little and often, while little timmy might come in twice a year and spend hundreds in massive splurges. it saddens me, even 4 years ago it was never like this.


Yup well, they can continue to not care about me while I continue not buying their stuff.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Yup well, they can continue to not care about me while I continue not buying their stuff.


Do you still play Katie or have you moved onto other systems?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Do you still play Katie or have you moved onto other systems?


I play with four friends who are all newer to the hobby once a week or so. I just use the stuff I have already (which is a lot. Over 5K points of Marines and 3K of Daemons) and we have a good time. Mostly though, I play Starcraft 2 and League of Legends in my spare time these days. Both are cheap in comparison to 40k.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Is this a good time to mention that Privateer Press is having a Summer Sale for Warmachine and Hordes? $115-$130 gets you a pretty nice 25 point list (quite well thought out lists actually), and a free copy of the main rulebook (Warmachine Prime or Hordes Primal). A caster, 2-3 Jacks, 1-2 units and 2-3 solos to kick start your game.

/Just saying


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

tabbytomo said:


> I would like to see a graph comparing price increase against model quality, now that would be interesting!


I agree but unless there is an existing index, how would you do that? At least with CPI to the Tactical Marine pack you wouldn't have to deal with something that wasn't as difficult to measure.

Also, wouldn't it follow that if you made lots of bad models that broke regularly and sold them cheaply, it could benefit the company? Basically, you eliminate a secondary market because the models fall apart--it happened with textbooks. Mind you, the internet ruined that and students are different from hobbyists but couldn't that make sense nevertheless?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

maddermax said:


> Is this a good time to mention that Privateer Press is having a Summer Sale for Warmachine and Hordes? $115-$130 gets you a pretty nice 25 point list (quite well thought out lists actually), and a free copy of the main rulebook (Warmachine Prime or Hordes Primal).
> 
> /Just saying


Yep, seen that:biggrin:
I'm only waiting for the Colossals myself as I have 130 pts of Khador so don't need anymore than the Colossal to get to 150. Several mates are buying lots of PP stuff at the moment though.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I think the huge problem is that they don't give a fuck about us experienced hobbyists, because we tend to spend little and often, while little timmy might come in twice a year and spend hundreds in massive splurges. it saddens me, even 4 years ago it was never like this.


I know loads of vets that dump huge ammounts of money every few months so the idea that vets don't spend much is imo a load of crap. Almost every vet/regular is playing warmahordes atm and has done so solidly for 2 months since a new FLGS opened here in sheffield (which i work at, yay for staff discount!).

We've sold tons of PP stock to our vets (£1000's worth) and majority of the GW stock sold (which is still significant mind) is almost all to people who we hardly ever see in the store. However those people are asking for us to give them intros into dystopian wars and/or warmachine, so were seeing more and more convert to other systems and people are loving it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

OpTi said:


> We've sold tons of PP stock to our vets (£1000's worth) and majority of the GW stock sold (which is still significant mind) is almost all to people who we hardly ever see in the store. However those people are asking for us to give them intros into dystopian wars and/or warmachine, so were seeing more and more convert to other systems and people are loving it.


Yeah, I honestly think that in a few years GW is going to have a serious problem on its hands in the form of competition from other companies. Games Workshop is big and they definitely dominate the market, but if they keep pissing off their customer base while other companies continually churn out similar quality product at significantly cheaper prices I can see it becoming a real problem for them. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

PP's biggest issue atm is distribution in the UK, my god sometimes getting hold of specific things that you need can be a nightmare here.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My local games shop is closing its doors because of the high australian prices. None of his gw stock moves even though he offers a standard discount on gw rrp. I try to support him (even bought his last land raider and some bikes) but he sees it as a loosing battle. He even asked gw what they were planning to do and they said 'nothing'. So closes the only games shop in Townsville. All we have now is toyworld with a couple of boxes on the shelf and a comic shop with the same. Hows that for 'Supporting' the local games shops.
Good work gw. Nice models, cool game, no brains in management.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's a similar story with one of my mates who owns a LGS. He's not closing as he does very good business with most Gaming systems, but he stopped wasting shelf space on GW product ages ago as it wasn't selling in enough volume.

He's told me that it's a similar story with many other LGS's in Aus...quite a sad state of affairs I think.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

GW hates the Aussies it seems same with Canadians... Here I am bitching about a price increase but I get an ace discount at one shop with little product, long wait times, and alzheimers when it comes to personal orders. He sold the three venoms I ordered last weekend, now, I'll have to shell out MORE money for them next week! The other shop I used to frequent has vast amounts of product, four paint lines and NO discount. While I hate spending the money to get what I need when I need it, it's THERE when I want it. I'm afraid next week really will stop me from buying for a long time! as NO discount will really hurt. The discount from the other joint will be just a bandaid this time around for me at the other shop. I am not too miffed on some of the price increases, but, to see a land raider at 25 bucks less than a Baneblade is really disheartening. I'm starting to feel like that 12 year old kid I once was who couldn't afford shit cause I was poor. Now I'm older, have a job and still am poor, but I could manage my addiction to this hobby with some ease up until next week... fuckin lame GW, fuckin Lame!


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

GW sucks... This is a total screwing. $82.50 for a shitty stormraven. Really? If there was anything you wanted get it NOW... Cause come june GW is gonna pork your wallet, no lube and no reach around. 
Personally I already have tons of stuff and refuse to spend a penny on their stuff until they update some of their codexs. this is gonna scare away new players whom are already a little put-out by the current prices.
Edit: I just had to add... F*ck you GW!!!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

So in 2011, when some poor schmuck came in to report to the board that Australian sales had plummeted by almost *twelve freaking percent*, did they all clap their hands over their ears and sing "LA LA LA LA LA I AM NOT LISTENING"


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

As I recall from their report, sales were down but crucially profits were up, so from a purely business perspective (and it is a business folks) they are happy as Larry (who I am informed is an extremely gay chap!).


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

GW's price structure HAS cost them my money I accept that my hobby spend makes no odds to them. I'm not quitting the hobby, Im not going to another game system but GW and their retailers are seeing a far lower percentage of my spend on the hobby. Ive spent £483.20 on Ebay in the last 60 days (we have 6 armies in the family), I have money to spend, BUT I'm buying secondhand stuff instead of new stuff. I'm handy with the stripper, green stuff and files. 5 years ago I wouldn't touch second hand figures with a barge pole. Today I look around the gw stores and there's relatively little I would consider worth the price. £14.50 for a single inch high plastic space man - Jog on...

GW in the same time period have seen me buy some plastic glue and a few pots of paint (and are just about to see me place a waylands order for a few more of the new paints)

The management are of course completely entitled to price their product however they see fit, Ive got no issues with their doing so, but not every business decision made turns out for the best, far bigger companies than GW have gone under due to bad decisions.

Companies can arrogantly decide that people wont vote with their feet \ wallet in significant numbers dismissing internet grumbles (SOE and star wars galaxies comes to mind). Some companies end up increasing prices with their backs against the wall due to unavoidable cost increases and eventually reach the point where the business is unviable. Take Tin Mining in Cornwall, 4000 years it lasted! None happens today, not because theres no tin, not because nobody uses tin anymore, but production costs outstripped what the market would bear for the finished product.

Some companies end up out innovated or out competed by cheaper \ better alternatives. Take Dinky Toys, they were the number one by a large margin on toy cars, but eventually they were out competed first by domestic production and then by foreign imports. Today there's still plenty of market for Toy cars, but Dinky ceased to exist.

I do not know how much of GWs price structure is forced upon them, what sort of restructuring could be done to reduce costs without impacting customers. What I am sure of though is that endlessly increasing prices and thus reducing customer base is not a sustainable path. Eventually the company will have to significantly cull infrastructure, reduce size and overheads as they become more and more niche. There IS a Market place out there for £5000 watches, and its a profitable market, its just not a large market and doesn't by itself support large chains of high street shops.

Critical mass is the biggest issue they currently face. There comes a point where increasing prices not only reduces the customer base by those who no longer find the product worthwhile value for money, but also start losing those who give up due to a reduced playerbase affecting how many fun games they can find and people to talk to about their hobby etc. Once you start losing players on that basis it becomes more of an avalanche.

As I see it regardless of the reasons for the price increases or how necessary they are, GW's price structure is leaving them well and truly vulnerable to competition. 

A well priced, Foreign made, high detail product range with solid fluff and rules could blitz them in the end. Particularly if its something that grew out of an established IP something from a series of highly popular films or video games. Starter sets \ board games sold in regular toy stores, and everything else sold online or through independent local game stores.

I don't bear GW any ill will, Ive enjoyed their products since 1989, but bit by bit things are going beyond what I consider to be worthwhile buying. Waylands and the like have given them a stay of execution but that's only a timelag thing, as is ebay, as new model prices rise so to will ebay prices. Looking back at my history it appears it was 2009 that I last bought a significant amount of new models from waylands even. if a GW landraider goes up to £50. it becomes a £40 waylands land raider which becomes a £30 Ebay pile of junk in need of several hours of hard work fixing. At that point I'm out for good :grin: at least on that model. I really do work on a case by case basis, there's still some products which I wouldn't have any issue buying at GW store prices even, but they are getting fewer and further between.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I love price hikes... They mean I get to sell my stuff at an even higher price on eBay. Sold my Necrons (3500pts), sisters (3500 pts), Metal GKs (3000 pts), IG aircav (vultures, valkyries, Lightning), and other tidbits... I'm at almost 3000$. My Tau (mostly on sprue, really, just a startup project) and SM will probably follow this year. I'll keep my GKs (plastics) and Lizardman, but won't add anything to them.

Between slow codex/FAQs/rules update, the SoB pseudo-codex debacle, price hikes and international money-exchange profiteering (lesser in Canada than in Oz, but still), GW made me angry/tired/sick enough over the last 10 years to slowly leave the game. My gaming group is doing the same. I'll still read the BL HH novels as avidly and plan to keep buying them. But right now, we'll be playing FF games like Arkham Horror, Horus Heresy, Battlestar Galactica. Cheaper, balanced, fun...

Phil


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't buy anything direct from GW any more, haven't in ages. Like a few others have mentioned already, I stick to picking stuff up off of Ebay and the like. 

I don't think we've reached the point of them pricing themselves out of the market yet but if this continues I can see it happening in the fairly near future. Little Johnny's spending power will only go so far, I've already seen parents wince at the price of minis in store and drag their kids out to shop for toys elsewhere.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> I play with four friends who are all newer to the hobby once a week or so. I just use the stuff I have already (which is a lot. Over 5K points of Marines and 3K of Daemons) and we have a good time. Mostly though, I play Starcraft 2 and League of Legends in my spare time these days. Both are cheap in comparison to 40k.


Honestly, I'm in much the same boat. I was living in the EU for four years and the prices were bad enough there but once I moved back to the US, I just didn't have the coin to keep buying GW stuff frequently. So I spend my time between slowly painting my Flesh Tearers and Tau and playing League. (Speaking of which, what's your Summoner name on there if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

there is a price increase, miniwargaming talked about it a bit, according to them the increases range from 5-20%. Sorry, wasnt sure if that actually got settled yet or not.

Personally I havn't bought a single thing from GW in like two years now I think. I got a few dark eldar for Christmas the year they came out but thats it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't bought anything for myself from GW in over 2 years, I've bought direct only items for the people at the local club who can't do it themselves but other than that nothing. I pretty much only buy from ebay and bits sellers now.

The only thing I've done in a GW has been when Necrons came out, in November I traded in all my unopened SM stuff and last month I traded in all my unopened Tyranid stuff, €1000 worth in total and got Necrons stuff instead. I will be going next month to turn in some unopened IG stuff and to exchange some Necron boxes as I've managed to buy 3 canoptek spyders for $9 each, stalker for $15 and bikes for $15. Will continue to rack up the ebay purchases until I go there and exchange what I have too much of.


I'm looking forwards to the Australian market loss numbers this year, if I'm not mistaken it has gone down by +10% per year over the past 2 years. So if sales have gone down by 10% per year and it's another 10% this year sales will have gone down by 27% or such over the last 3 years. Ebay is all I can say to you Ozzy players.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I talked to my FLGS owner today (where i pre-ordered an ork fighta (@ 20% off :so_happy) and he told me that his rep couldn't figure out the price increase either, its too drastic for inflation (which would be closer to 3-5%). so he guesses that its prolly because GW just decided to up the price. He is pissed, but he also expects to get a lot of business before the 1st, and then nothing until 6th.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the overal percentage would look like 3% if you averaged it over the whole range. but gw doesnt put every price up only a selection. This means some stuff may go up 10%,20% whatever and others not alot, and then most of the range stays the same. obviously if you only happen to want stuff that goes up it will have a bigger impact on you. when you think about it 3% wouldnt even cover the increase in petrol cost this year, which gw pays on all its products to get materials to its factory, then again to ship out to stores, retailers and homes.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

just checking people understand how the whole australia and canada thing works. you realise there money is worth more than ours, so technically they earn more than we do. therefore an equivilent of a £14,000 a year job here earn someone $20,000 in aus, so the tank you buy for £40, actually cost them the equivilent of £28 when they were allowed to buy with our currency. 

so when gw sells to a stockist in aus and they pay say £24 for the tank, plus the cost of importing it and their own rent, wages etc... they actually pay more than it costs it order it from a net company in the uk. who mearly unpack a box and relabel it to make their profit and put independent stockists out of business the other side of the world.

I have 2 friends who run independent stockists and they both think gw are doing the right thing by them, and although many wont say this to the customer who walks in moaning about "evil gw and there awesome products i want" as you pay them your money, it means that in 5 years time there will actually be a player base in AUS, and Canada and the uk, as people can actually get into this hobby.

its exactly the same thing wizards of the coast did a few years back, and after a few years of the evil wizards fist rasing, magic the gathering is now back into growth in the uk. again we "earn" more than the americans so if we could buy direct from them, it would be hugely cheaper than buying from the local store in the uk.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jigplums said:


> just checking people understand how the whole australia and canada thing works. you realise there money is worth more than ours, so technically they earn more than we do. therefore an equivilent of a £14,000 a year job here earn someone $20,000 in aus, so the tank you buy for £40, actually cost them the equivilent of £28 when they were allowed to buy with our currency.
> 
> so when gw sells to a stockist in aus and they pay say £24 for the tank, plus the cost of importing it and their own rent, wages etc... they actually pay more than it costs it order it from a net company in the uk. who mearly unpack a box and relabel it to make their profit and put independent stockists out of business the other side of the world.
> 
> I have 2 friends who run independent stockists and they both think gw are doing the right thing by them, and although many wont say this to the customer who walks in moaning about "evil gw and there awesome products i want" as you pay them your money, it means that in 5 years time there will actually be a player base in AUS, and Canada and the uk, as people can actually get into this hobby.


1 AUS$ is worth 62.3p, £1 is worth $1.60AUS so how exactly is their money worth more? 

And even if it is more, we currently pay £41 for a land raider, Aussies pay $110 which is best part of £68.50. Is Australia really 67% more expensive than the UK?


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

The high prices will not ensure a player base remains in Australia in 5 years. Have you not seen the annual sales dropping consistantly in Australia? The constant increases in prices is only diminishing the player base and preventing more people from getting into the hobby

GW needs to look at lowering their cost rather than raising the prices to cover the cost.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> 1 AUS$ is worth 62.3p, £1 is worth $1.60AUS so how exactly is their money worth more?


I think he meant that the Au$ is worth more, compared to itself. For example, the pound was worth 2.00 CDN$ 5 years ago. Now, it's worth 1.65 CDN$. Yet, GW products are still twice the price in Canada. I call that money-exchange profiteering, and won't EVER buy something at a profiteering rate. Most big companies do it, and it's disgusting. Higher money value is BAD for a country(hurts the local economy, since there's less exports, ensuing job losses...), and the only real upside is the capacity to buy out-of-country at a better price. When companies block that possibility for self-profit, I refuse to buy from them. I could still wiggle around for GW, but it's more difficult. I had to haggle a lot with a local stor when buying my Panasonic projector (managed to get the US price, 20% off...). 

Phil


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

jigplums said:


> the overal percentage would look like 3% if you averaged it over the whole range. but gw doesnt put every price up only a selection. This means some stuff may go up 10%,20% whatever and others not alot, and then most of the range stays the same.


It is very hard to work out what the average increase is across the range, because you would have to know the relative sales of the different kits to calculate it accurately.

As an alternative one can look at the long-term price increases. I recently found a receipt for a visit to Games Workshop in March 1997 - 15 years ago - when among other things I paid £10 for a space marine attack bike. This is priced at £15.50 as of today. If we work out the average price increase per year then it is just under 3% per year.

The Bank of England have a really cool inflation calculator - see http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/education/Pages/inflation/calculator/flash/default.aspx - which will calculate how the average price of items has changed over the centuries. I can put £10 in for 1997 and it tells me that on average inflation would increase the cost of such an item to £14.93 in 2011, with inflation running at an average of 2.9%. That's very close and it also compares the 2012 price with 2011 inflation, and doesn't include all of the price increase due to the VAT rise.

Obviously this is just one item in a large range, and perhaps price increases have been larger for other things (army books and codices spring immediately to mind), but on balance it looks to me as though GW price increases have been fairly reasonable, once you take the long view.

It's also worth noting that I bought some knights panther on the same day. At the time these were metal riders on plastic horses, and the knights in the current plastic box set are still cheaper per model then the price I paid back in 1997. I paid £3 per knight in 1997, and today it is £20 for eight knights, or £2.50 each - so we're still benefiting from the reduction in price due to the conversion from metal to plastic.

Inflation is unpleasant, particularly if your income does not keep pace - my pay is down about 10% relative to inflation over the last few years, and it's only going to get worse - but Games Workshop do not look particularly villainous in this regard.


----------



## colinth1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think there is a big problem with the overall squeezing of budgets and the truth is that in the current economic climate to invest in a 1500 pt army- or multiple armies in GW systems is very expensive - Yes there are people who can afford the prices but many of us faced with wanting a better bang for our buck will and are switching to more affordable systems. I know my GW collection is on hold for the time being. I just cant justify paying the prices (even at discounted stores like Dark Sphere - 25% off).E bay and second hand figures are also suffering from rising prices.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

gally912 said:


> Seen the email from GW today with mine own eyes, price points will be officially released next week.
> 
> Land Raiders are at $75.


As a point of interest, I looked up on solegends the price of the Land Raider in 2004/5 - the earliest I have been able to find - which was US$50. So over eight years the increase in price is 50%, which is approximately 5.2% each year compounded. Does anyone remember the price of the Land Raider when it was released in 2000?**

Using the US inflation calculator - http://www.usinflationcalculator.com/ - then you can see that an inflation-only increase from 2004 to 2012 would lead to a price of about US$61. This is an average increase of 2.5% per year. Notable that this price would even be below the current price of US$66.

So the Land Raider price increase does look a bit steep, but part of this might be because inflation in the UK has generally been higher than in the US.

** Being generous to GW, I'm going to assume that the Land Raider was priced at US$50 at release in 2000. An inflation-only increase yields a 2012 price of US$67, so if the Land Raider was US$50 at release, and if it stays at its new price of US$75 for a while, then it could be merely inflationary increases in price.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

waylands have sent out a UK rrp price rise list

Regular predators up to £35 Stormraven to £50, Razorbacks to £25... Space marines codex to £25 space marine battle force up to £80, imperial bastion up to £25 dark angels vets up to £20


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

dtq said:


> waylands have sent out a UK rrp price rise list
> 
> Regular predators up to £35 Stormraven to £50, Razorbacks to £25... Space marines codex to £25 space marine battle force up to £80, imperial bastion up to £25 dark angels vets up to £20


Hmm, so that's:
Predators £31 -> £35 (+12.9%)
Stormraven £41 -> £50 (+22.0%)
Razorbacks £20.50 -> £25 (+22.0%)
Codex £20 -> £25 (+25%)
Battleforce £60 -> £80 (+33.3%)
Dark Angels Vets £15.50 -> £20 (+29.0%)

Are you sure the last three are not new releases? £80 seems a big jump for the battleforce and £25 is the price point for the hardback Fantasy army books, so it could be for a new hardback Space Marine codex..?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

misfratz said:


> Hmm, so that's:
> Predators £31 -> £35 (+12.9%)
> Stormraven £41 -> £50 (+22.0%)
> Razorbacks £20.50 -> £25 (+22.0%)
> ...


The space marine codex is the largest of the 40k I think, so that's probably why the jump is so high.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Full list here


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

misfratz said:


> Hmm, so that's:
> Predators £31 -> £35 (+12.9%)
> Stormraven £41 -> £50 (+22.0%)
> Razorbacks £20.50 -> £25 (+22.0%)
> ...


I only have what they put on the file, it certainly looks like its the same item being bumped up in price as its old price new price format for one item...

Also Black Templar codex going up from £15 to £20


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

reavsie said:


> Full list here


Interestingly theyve changed it from a spread sheet to a pdf in a short time . Figures are all the same as far as I can see.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well if thats the entire list im pretty happy, hardly worth any upset to be honest,battle forces are a bit of a kicker, but nothing to write home about to be honest. also i think some of those have gone up in price because of the cost to mail them has increased significantly in the last few months.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Assuming you split the cost of AoBR with a friend, starting a SM army at the minute realistically costs £110 before paint (AoBR, codex and battleforce for a roughly 1000 army)

That is going to cost £135 after the price rise, which is sheer madness. 

And the battleforce going up to £80 is disgusting. For 25 infantry and a tank? Assuming the tank is counted as 10 models (only a rough guideline, by no means accurate) it makes it over £2 a mini, for plastic!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Assuming you split the cost of AoBR with a friend, starting a SM army at the minute realistically costs £110 before paint (AoBR, codex and battleforce for a roughly 1000 army)
> 
> That is going to cost £135 after the price rise, which is sheer madness.
> 
> And the battleforce going up to £80 is disgusting. For 25 infantry and a tank? Assuming the tank is counted as 10 models (only a rough guideline, by no means accurate) it makes it over £2 a mini, for plastic!


well to put it into perspective, Asda wanted me to pay £3 for 4 apples (nice apples) thats 75p an apple !! for fecking apples!!!!!!!! 

Anyway the price rise could be much much worse, the next AOBR type set will be £80 :read:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well to put it into perspective, Asda wanted me to pay £3 for 4 apples (nice apples) thats 75p an apple !! for fecking apples!!!!!!!!


The only option is to NEVER buy apples again, at those prices. You should go to tesco and start eating oranges instead! 



> Anyway the price rise could be much much worse, the next AOBR type set will be £80 :read:


uke:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Or proxy a grape for an apple!


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

I think the big brand asda apples are over rated. I get English Grown apples delivered to my door for around 10p each when bought as part of a local produce fruit and veg box. I would struggle to believe the asda 75p a piece ones were really that much better.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, but asda has stores, which is a proven business model. You can even go there and chat with someone that knows a bit about apples, but will mainly try to sell you the apples on the poster. It's how apple are introduced to apple-hobbyist. Trying to buy apple from around the corner and have them delivered is evil and asda should try and prevent that...

Phil


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> The only option is to NEVER buy apples again, at those prices. You should go to tesco and start eating oranges instead!


The overkill situation of only self service tills in most tescos has actually led to a price decrease in apples (and virtually anything),
this is mainly due to the fact that everything can be rung up as carrots


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

boreas said:


> Yes, but asda has stores, which is a proven business model. You can even go there and chat with someone that knows a bit about apples, but will mainly try to sell you the apples on the poster. It's how apple are introduced to apple-hobbyist. Trying to buy apple from around the corner and have them delivered is evil and asda should try and prevent that...
> 
> Phil





boreas said:


> Yes, but asda has stores, which is a proven business model. You can even go there and chat with someone that knows a bit about apples, but will mainly try to sell you the apples on the poster. It's how apple are introduced to apple-hobbyist. Trying to buy apple from around the corner and have them delivered is evil and asda should try and prevent that...
> 
> Phil


Ah but no!

While some people will buy their apples from the stall around the corner, for less. Asda still sells a lot of things that that stall doesn't. Bananas, mangos and cherries. You can't currently get these fruit at that stall, so asda is still going to get custom for those. 

Now if asda were to lower the price of their apples, not down to 10p, but perhaps to 50p. A LOT of people would return to asda for their apples, because their nicer than that stalls apples, and they are affordable. 

The stall is then force to sell things that asda doesn't currently sell, exotic fruits perhaps? That way people benefit from lower prices in asda and more variety overall. And in 6 months time, Asda will only raise the price of apples again anyway. . .


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

No, I swear, the stall around the corner had better price and the same choice as asda. They even delivered. But, unfortunately, that stall bought it's apples in bulk from asda. Now asda has forced that stall to stop delivering to my place because it wants me to go to the nearest asda. It's a lot more expensive, but they have those shiny apple displays and posters. You can even taste an apple with the staff. Now, I've eaten and cooked apples for years, so I don't need that, but asda insists. They say it's better for me and apple-lovers at large. 

Phil


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmmm, self service check out at GW....I wonder....


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

It looks as though GW have increased the price of the items most complained about on Internet fora...


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Ah but no!
> 
> While some people will buy their apples from the stall around the corner, for less. Asda still sells a lot of things that that stall doesn't. Bananas, mangos and cherries. You can't currently get these fruit at that stall, so asda is still going to get custom for those.
> 
> ...


Now cherries I grow at home, 4 nice little cherry trees in the back garden, home produced might be hard work, it might be a bit pricey to start up, but the results are very satisfying.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you are all a few short of a bushel


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

This is Heresy-online.
This thread is Heresy-online on drugs.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I win on the apple front.

I buy mine from Aldi and pay roughly the equivalent of 20p per apple at most and they taste the same as the apples from bigger supermarkets but are cheaper because they have a brand name that no one knows about.

The 75p per Apple bits pays for is mainly for the Asda brand more than anything else.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree this whole thing is nuts, and it's driving us banana. 

Phil


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

It's all gone pear shaped, why couldn't everything go back to being peachy?


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I win on the apple front.
> 
> I buy mine from Aldi and pay roughly the equivalent of 20p per apple at most and they taste the same as the apples from bigger supermarkets but are cheaper because they have a brand name that no one knows about.
> 
> The 75p per Apple bits pays for is mainly for the Asda brand more than anything else.


No I believe I win, I get mine for free from work and they get them from Coles.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Lets not all be Sour grapes. If GW gives you lemons make lemonade...slightly more expensive lemonade, but at least it tastes better than slightly more expensive lemons.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> Lets not all be Sour grapes. If GW gives you lemons make lemonade...slightly more expensive lemonade, but at least it tastes better than slightly more expensive lemons.


When life gives you lemons, don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give You lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

maddermax said:


> When life gives you lemons, don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give You lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!


That is, by far, the most aggressive lemon-related post I've ever read. You've really squeezed out every drop of anger...

:biggrin:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

boreas said:


> That is, by far, the most aggressive lemon-related post I've ever read. You've really squeezed out every drop of anger...
> 
> :biggrin:


You didn't just... :no:


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Would it be stealing Asda's Intellectual Property if you bought their apples, ate them and then planted the pips to grow new apple trees producing near identical apples at minimal cost?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dtq said:


> Would it be stealing Asda's Intellectual Property if you bought their apples, ate them and then planted the pips to grow new apple trees producing near identical apples at minimal cost?


Yes it would and as a community we should frown on such blatant piracy and make tutting noises at anyone doing such a thing.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmnnnnnnn, melons


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Yes it would and as a community we should frown on such blatant piracy and make tutting noises at anyone doing such a thing.


But Presumably buying such an apple and cutting it into wedges and selling wedges individually for those who want apple but not a whole one is just good capitalism.

Even where the IP owner (asda) is losing out on sales of whole apples to people who just want a few bites? (its worth noting, that I for one have no qualms with this waste reduction process, Im all for a pay by the slice system)

What about secondhand apples (presumably uneaten), here a apple fetishist gains an apple, without asda gaining remuneration?

Is this not the same effect morally as growing your own, whereby you gain use \ ownership of an apple at a cost whilst asda gains nothing?

I know in the video game world secondhand games are described by the IP owners as "retail piracy".

This is purely for the purposes of discussion, I have never grown apples from pips, and my cherry trees were bought at a store as saplings. Hence I can grow as many cherries as I am able, and can consume or sell as many as I produce (obviously within whatever food safety \ distribution regulations apply).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> well to put it into perspective, Asda wanted me to pay £3 for 4 apples (nice apples) thats 75p an apple !! for fecking apples!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway the price rise could be much much worse, the next AOBR type set will be £80 :read:


That is pretty cheap for an apple. Try going to an Apple store.:laugh:


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

dtq said:


> Would it be stealing Asda's Intellectual Property if you bought their apples, ate them and then planted the pips to grow new apple trees producing near identical apples at minimal cost?


From what I understand of the way in which apple trees are propagated and pollinated, the apples you grow would not be anywhere near identical, and might not even be edible.

New apple trees are made by grafting cuttings onto root stock, and that's the way in which you can grow a new apple tree of the same variety.

When you grow an apple tree from a pip the tree has been pollinated with pollen from, well, only the bees will know. This can create new apple varieties that are edible - indeed it was a young girl planting the pips of her apple that created Bramley Apples (British cooking apples) - but most often the resulting fruit will not be edible.

I am testing this with the pips from Cox apples, but it takes a while for the results to become clear.

This is why you should never buy from recasters on ebay.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dtq said:


> But Presumably buying such an apple and cutting it into wedges and selling wedges individually for those who want apple but not a whole one is just good capitalism.
> 
> Even where the IP owner (asda) is losing out on sales of whole apples to people who just want a few bites? (its worth noting, that I for one have no qualms with this waste reduction process, Im all for a pay by the slice system)


well when the asda takes away its "slice" facility its left for the humble "grocer" to fill the void


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> Would it be stealing Asda's Intellectual Property if you bought their apples, ate them and then planted the pips to grow new apple trees producing near identical apples at minimal cost


Actually in court it is. Monsanto is a company that makes modified wheat which a lot of farmers use. It is actually in their agreement that farmers aren't allowed to gather the seeds from a previous years harvest to grow the next years harvest. They have actually gone after farmers and sued them along with going after farmers who accidentally had their crops mixed with the proprietary wheat.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> Actually in court it is. Monsanto is a company that makes modified wheat which a lot of farmers use. It is actually in their agreement that farmers aren't allowed to gather the seeds from a previous years harvest to grow the next years harvest. They have actually gone after farmers and sued them along with going after farmers who accidentally had their crops mixed with the proprietary wheat.


In America \ Canada that is the case, over here in the UK the farmers who's crops were contaminated won compensation!

Those cases over the pond hinged upon the Patent, as far as Im aware ASDA don't hold any patents on particular strains of Apples, at least to the best of my knowledge. However in the allegorical discussion it most certain did represent a violation of copyright.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> UK the farmers who's crops were contaminated won compensation


Awesome good for them, Monsanto are d*cks and so is the government that allowed them to go through with what they do.

Back on topic, anyone have the price increases for Canada. Are they pretty much going to mirror the rest of the world?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Right first off, i call Bull on this also, why because iv havent received any so called Newsletter saying anything about prices been raised and why would one person get a newsletter and not everyone else its been a week and nothing, so again bull as no sources and two there to steep even for GW.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy shit, only just noticed the movement trays are going up to £10. I see the sales of people's favourite movement tray manufacturers going up :wink:


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Right first off, i call Bull on this also, why because iv havent received any so called Newsletter saying anything about prices been raised and why would one person get a newsletter and not everyone else its been a week and nothing, so again bull as no sources and two there to steep even for GW.


Little late to be calling bull on this one, its happening

Source here:-

http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/images/newsletter/gw2012pricerise.pdf

The Bulls already charging.

Anyway I think were going a little off topic, we were discussing fruit, apples in particular but it was all inclusive fruity thread.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

dtq said:


> Little late to be calling bull on this one, its happening
> 
> Source here:-
> 
> ...


Until i see it from GW itself, i still call bull, as thats no more legit then any other rumour we've been hearing.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Until i see it from GW itself, i still call bull, as thats no more legit then any other rumour we've been hearing.


Surely the fact they have raised prices year after year, coupled with a list provided by the U.K's largest GW independent trader is enough to cement that *this is happening* in your mind. I understand that none of us _want_ to believe that GW are going to raise their prices by as much as 33%, but it's coming, it's time to deal with it k:

I think I might start and emotional support group for GW customers, I'd make a fortune in membership fees.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Until i see it from GW itself, i still call bull, as thats no more legit then any other rumour we've been hearing.


Will be live on their website June 4th.

Waylands games are one of the UK's biggest GW independent stores they have it here on their home page As its not April the first and not in their nature to make up stuff like this, its happening.

Of course disbelieving something is a personal choice but you don't have to believe in buses to get ran over by one. This one is currently honking its horn and flashing its lights


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I think I might start and emotional support group for GW customers, I'd make a fortune in membership fees.


Only if you wear a suit and a Stormtrooper helmet like your profile pic. :wink:


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Right first off, i call Bull on this also, why because iv havent received any so called Newsletter saying anything about prices been raised and why would one person get a newsletter and not everyone else its been a week and nothing, so again bull as no sources and two there to steep even for GW.


Thats the second time I've seen this... the GW Newsletter =/= Information sent to partnership stores. 

Theres news and availability listings sent out to stores weeks before there are advertisements/newsletters sent out to the general public.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> .
> Back on topic, anyone have the price increases for Canada. Are they pretty much going to mirror the rest of the world?


I wonder too... If the Stormraven goes from 41 pounds to 50 pounds, it will still be less expensive than the actual canadian price! 

50 pounds=80-82 CDN$ -Including VAT-

On the canadian site:

79$ but doesn't include taxes (not allowed to include them in the sales price in Canada), so anywhere from 83$ to 91$...

As a quick comparison, 50 pounds is about 8 times the UK minimum wage and 83$ is also about 8 times the canadian minimum wage.

But still, you know if UK gets a 20% increase, so will we!

Phil


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

boreas said:


> I wonder too... If the Stormraven goes from 41 pounds to 50 pounds, it will still be less expensive than the actual canadian price!
> 
> 50 pounds=80-82 CDN$ -Including VAT-
> 
> ...


 
Storm Raven is $110 in Australia, some people don't even earn that in a day. So GW can stick their price rise up their overpaid ass.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

wayland have got the new RRP prices showing for everything they stock now, loads has gone up that wasn't on the PDF


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

$74.25 for a god damn land raider? Are you fucking me?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I spoke to someone in GW Australia and as for sales figures.

in 2011 their sales was down by 11.5%, well this chap said that off the record sales figures for GW Australia for 2012 is down a further 15.5%, this is an overall drop of 25.25% of 2010 sales figures.

However, though sales have dropped by something like 25.25% over the last two years, with the price rise in 2010 last price rise in 2011 and this current price rise will offset that 25.25% sales drop, GW still ecconomically comes out in front with an overall net operations profit.

Happy gaming.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I wonder how long they can keep going on, though. It looks to like they're killing the proverbial golden egg goose!?

Phil


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like they've twigged that there is no reason to buy rhinos if they price them the same as Razorbacks. It is now a whole £2.50 more to get a Razorback.

Well shit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> I spoke to someone in GW Australia and as for sales figures.
> 
> in 2011 their sales was down by 11.5%, well this chap said that off the record sales figures for GW Australia for 2012 is down a further 15.5%, this is an overall drop of 25.25% of 2010 sales figures.
> 
> ...


well i think a big pat on the back to GW for turning around a failing sector of its company and bringing it back profitable.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> well i think a big pat on the back to GW for turning around a failing sector of its company and bringing it back profitable.


Like I said before, if they keep lowering sales, they won't be able to keep up in the long run. At a certain point, a million times zero sales still amount to zero profit. Short term profit shouldn't always be rewarded...

Phil


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

boreas said:


> Like I said before, if they keep lowering sales, they won't be able to keep up in the long run. At a certain point, a million times zero sales still amount to zero profit. Short term profit shouldn't always be rewarded...
> 
> Phil


That's because business school 101 is you don't hike prices for short term profit goals unless your company is going out of business. It's a stupid plan, and will hurt them way more than they have gained. I don't even know how people can get into the game anymore with these absurd prices. I started in 08 with the release of 5th and since then things like the land raider have gone up 50% in price. No way would I have been able to get into the hobby like I did before.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The only up side to the price hike that I can see is that this will cause people to buy less models and actually paint what they have. That way I don't see full armies still bare plastic on bases on the damn table.

Regardless the hobby is still cheaper then smoking and drugs so I'm ok with it lol!


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I spoke to someone in GW Australia and as for sales figures.
> 
> in 2011 their sales was down by 11.5%, well this chap said that off the record sales figures for GW Australia for 2012 is down a further 15.5%, this is an overall drop of 25.25% of 2010 sales figures.
> 
> ...


and their sales will drop again because of it, and they'll end up with a net -loss- instead.

which will hopefully piss off GW's investors enough to make GW realize that what they're doing is moronic beyond mortal imagining.



Chaosftw said:


> The only up side to the price hike that I can see is that this will cause people to buy less models and actually paint what they have. That way I don't see full armies still bare plastic on bases on the damn table.
> 
> Regardless the hobby is still cheaper then smoking and drugs so I'm ok with it lol!


cue ipad-wielding preteen walking into your FLGS with an unpainted army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The price hike is a tiny portion of the gw catalogue and compared to some of the previous years its hardly worth worrying about,gw may have lost a few sales but remain in the black, well done i say ,any uk manufactour and high street retailer who can boast that at the moment deserves some praise, so a land raider is expensive ? Buy it or dont buy it but please lets not go down the "its the end of GW" rpad because this isnt our first rodeo, gw prices have been high since they started,ok £10 could get me alot of lead back in the day but it could also feed me for a week,now im lucky for £10 to cover my lunch for two days.
Look on the brightside,in twelve months time you will be begging to only pay £45 for a land raider


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> The price hike is a tiny portion of the gw catalogue and compared to some of the previous years its hardly worth worrying about,gw may have lost a few sales but remain in the black, well done i say ,any uk manufactour and high street retailer who can boast that at the moment deserves some praise, so a land raider is expensive ? Buy it or dont buy it but please lets not go down the "its the end of GW" rpad because this isnt our first rodeo, gw prices have been high since they started,ok £10 could get me alot of lead back in the day but it could also feed me for a week,now im lucky for £10 to cover my lunch for two days.
> Look on the brightside,in twelve months time you will be begging to only pay £45 for a land raider


Since directed at me, not saying this the "End" of GW, but this is not a good business practice, anyone who runs a business should know this. It's good for short term problems but terrible for long term problems. As for buying a land raider, I won't be...that's not the problem, the problem they are going to start facing is that new people will not be able to get into the game, and as such they will as they are already seeing, see loss in sales, and will keep seeing them with every new price increase. I haven't bought a GW model in almost a year, and because I have completed all my armies except my FW DKOK, I won't be buying anything else from them. Who will replace my sales figures? New people? Not likely with ever increasing prices...this hobby constantly needs new blood to maintain their profits, and that will begin to dry up just like it has in Australia.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Now it is going to get very serious for GW Australia.

If my information is correct and that in the last two years GW Australia sales are down by 25.25% of 2010 sales this as of now 6th June 2012 is going to get ugly very quickly if the expected June price rises do come because of several incidents that have recently occured.

1, The massive ecconomic problem in Europe wiping 100's of Billions off the Autralian Stock Markets.

2, Commodities such as raw materials have plummeted leading to Australian commodity prices falling.

3, The above combined effect is having a huge bearing on the Australian Dollar, in which has contracted sharply over the last few weeks.

This has a huge bearing of net operational profit, it does not look good.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Adramalech said:


> cue mom's ipad-wielding preteen walking into your FLGS with an unpainted army.


U missed a word


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> cue ipad-wielding preteen walking into your FLGS with an unpainted army.


That is unacceptable.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Why do GW need to sell to the veterans?
They've already got armies and just buy the new things that come out. 
If they target it at rich beginner kids* they can sell it all again...
I reckon they'll complain less about finecast too... 

*Once gigged with some rich kids - A les paul guitar fell over in it's case, kid opened it and the headstock fell off. Kid didn't care :angry: Spose his dad bought him a new one. The audience they had was mainly their dads. When I was younger we 'saved up' and cared about what we got...but thats enough of my grumbling for now...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Why do GW need to sell to the veterans?
> They've already got armies and just buy the new things that come out.
> If they target it at rich beginner kids* they can sell it all again...
> I reckon they'll complain less about finecast too...
> ...


You see, that is what GW does and for a long time it hasn't catered for veterans.

It has for a long time a chew and spew approach to customers, it targets kids (via their parents). It's aim is to get in 10 to 12 year olds and wring everything out of them in 3 to 5 years and then more or less they get jack of the hobby and leave.

I did some stats and only about 1% of all GW customers who get into WH40K, WHFB and LoTR become 10 year veterans.

GW Global answers to share holders who at the end of the day want their dividend, shareholders don't care about customers concerns, never have and never will.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I also did some stats that showed that 99% of internet stats are wrong and GW customer base has grown by 3.5 billion % in the last 15 minutes!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I also did some stats that showed that 99% of internet stats are wrong and GW customer base has grown by 3.5 billion % in the last 15 minutes!


That's just ridiculous Norm; 3/4 Giraffes agree that GW's customer base is growing at a steady 12 parsecs, that's fast enough to make the Kessel run.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> I did some stats and only about 1% of all GW customers who get into WH40K, WHFB and LoTR become 10 year veterans.


 
Hey would you look at that, you don't need to be an outlaw motorcyclist to be a 1%er.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well if gw only retain 1%of it customer base every year after the tenth they should be congratulated in managung to stay in business this long with such terrible customer retension. obviously they must umderstand there market far better than any of us if they can scratch a living out and be the number one in the field too.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah GW is like apple, not actually better but we will throw all our money at them anyway.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

I started buying models from Mantic games to use for WFB late last year, because they were so much cheaper and decent sculpts some even superior to GW. Then I tried their fantasy game system called Kings Of War, and I like it way better. 

Now I'm buying a new army for that game, purely Mantic models. The next step for me is to find a different paint line. When my friends want to play WFB or 40K I'll just use the armies I already have. When my books become outdated I won't replace them, since GW minis can also be used to play Kings Of War my friends who play can play that with me or I can just do some painting in my free time. I will not buy anymore overpriced gaming products just because they have the GW logo on them. 

I would like to add that for about 10 years now a friend of mine had been constantly trying to get me to play other systems and buy other companies models. I used to be one of the die-hards, and had been into Warhammer Fantasy since 4th edition and 40K since 3rd. I know for a fact there are a lot of other people like me out there too. 

I'm not going to bitch about this price hike and say I'm going to switch to other companies models. Because I already have switched. So this fall while everybody grumbles and complains about GW's price hikes, and gets depressed because now they're bringing home less models for the same amount of money, I'll be busy assembling painting and enjoying all the sweet free stuff that Mantic sends me for pledging in their kickstarter program :victory:


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I find the 1% to be very low. I can't even begin to guesstimate the real number though. One thing I personally think is that customer retention isn't high enough on GW's priorities. Beyond the price increase, I think that keeping people with older codexes interested is the worst part. If all armies had 1 unit coming out each year, Vets would jump on those. GW is trying with things like the fliers, but too many armies are commonly left out. My gaming group is slowly leaving, not because of prices (most of us now have well-paying jobs), but because the game is becoming ... stale. The next ed. will revive 40k for a while, but each iteration, we lose a few...

But then again, having played SoBs and GKs for about 8 years before the GK dex came out (there is no SoB dex!!!) and Necrons for 6 years before the codex came out might have left me bitter 

Phil


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't care if magic is more easily broken.

at least wizards makes you feel like they want you.

though, if GW relies on new blood, they're still making a bad decision. A price hike doesn't just give vets the boot. It bars new blood from doing what GW wants them to do as well as GW wants them to do it.

So, you see, it's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

£25 for a fucking codex? less than 150 pages, less than the average £5 magazine? It's not even in full colour! £10-£12 is a REASONABLE cost for something like this. 

GW ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? I can get Rules for pretty much any gaming system printed for less than £20 in the shops! and that's for a 250+page rulebook! 

Even my club managet has lost heart with GW now. He's moved on the Dungeons and Dragons and Kings of War. I might have to do the same.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This title is misleading! 

I was helping my local GW mark up the new prices on stuff on Wednesday and we found out that Dark Elf Corsairs had actually gone DOWN by 50p!

Also most of the price rises are barely over a quid in a lot of cases it's just the few bigger ones that have been highlighted out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> This title is misleading!
> 
> I was helping my local GW mark up the new prices on stuff on Wednesday and we found out that Dark Elf Corsairs had actually gone DOWN by 50p!
> 
> Also most of the price rises are barely over a quid in a lot of cases it's just the few bigger ones that have been highlighted out.












No, it really isn't. If I were to go through and run a calc for the average increase across the entire product line I am reasonably sure I would come up with a net increase. 

The title says that this is the annual price increase, which it is, and it gives a list of what was brought up in cost, implying that not EVERYTHING was affected. In short, the title is only misleading is you can't read.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Funny: Maelstrom games has a 20% voucher for ROW customers. Of course, they still can't sell me GW products. So, for the next few weeks, I can either buy GW products at +20% MSRP OR non-GW products at -20%MSRP. Let me think about what I'll buy for a minu... Done! 

Soooo happy I bought everything I needed from Wayland when I upgraded my all-metal GKs to all-plastic GKs. Now, maybe a FW dread or two and the 6th ed. book will be my only GW purchases for this year. And then again, it'll be one rulebook between 2-3 friends...

Phil


----------



## Rofleupagus (Sep 24, 2011)

Problem is Ive only been playing for two years now. I have spent approx 5 grand on GW. I cant get a single friend to do the same since they dont make all the money I do. It kills the hobby since no one can/will buy into it.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

boreas said:


> Funny: Maelstrom games has a 20% voucher for ROW customers. Of course, they still can't sell me GW products. So, for the next few weeks, I can either buy GW products at +20% MSRP OR non-GW products at -20%MSRP. Let me think about what I'll buy for a minu... Done!
> 
> Soooo happy I bought everything I needed from Wayland when I upgraded my all-metal GKs to all-plastic GKs. Now, maybe a FW dread or two and the 6th ed. book will be my only GW purchases for this year. And then again, it'll be one rulebook between 2-3 friends...
> 
> Phil


And i have repeatedly asked Wayland when they are most likely going to begin their ROW section and so far they are more secretive than the old KGB.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

gen.ahab:+1000 for the pic xD definitely sending that to my girl she will LOVE that!

on the O.P.:GW has officially dug themselves even DEEPER in a hole they won't be able to get out of with their ego. I hate how they function as a business. Love their game. I will continue playing it and pass it down to my children if they see my minis. Just getting tired of forking out all this money. I am not looking forward to spending near 50 USD on the WoC book when it comes out. Not looking forward to forking out even more just for the new models they will have out.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy bullshit price increase!!! My ripoff radar is screaming. And I'll still buy em. Just less frequently

Fuck


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I like having a twin brother. Halves the cost of everything we both want

On a side note will people leaving the hobby stick with heresy online?


----------

